# Show me your decal



## Jim

How would you like to win one of only 4 custom painted TinBoats poppers in existence? I am giving one away already on the homepage (go there to enter), and now I'm going to give one away exclusively for a TinBoats member. All you need to do is show me a TinBoats decal I sent you. 

Don't have a decal? Shame on you! :LOL2: 
Send me your mailing info and I will get one out to you for free! They say nothing in life is free? They lied, Decals on Jim. :beer:

Rules:
1, Reply showing me your TinBoats decal and you are in. 
2, This ends July 31, 2018.




These are the decals I can send you if you want to enter the contest. I will also accept the cheap ugly black ones I had from 10 years ago. :lol:


----------



## lovedr79

Here is one of them. And the other that I forgot I put on my smoker


----------



## LDUBS

Here is mine:


----------



## New River Rat




----------



## sljohnson

Hey Jim how can I get a sticker?


----------



## nytebyte

Here is mine!


----------



## kmfw160

Here’s mine!


----------



## earl60446

Is this a cheap ugly black one?


----------



## earl60446

sljohnson said:


> Hey Jim how can I get a sticker?



Maybe LDUBS will send you his, he clearly is not using it. [-X :roll: [-X 

Earl


----------



## KMixson

Here's mine.


----------



## LDog

Just came in the mail, today - thanks, Jim!!
(I'm not wasting it and putting it on this boat, at this time :wink: )


----------



## Genevdb

Got mine in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Jim

earl60446 said:


> sljohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim how can I get a sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe LDUBS will send you his, he clearly is not using it. [-X :roll: [-X
> 
> Earl
Click to expand...

 :LOL2:

He is getting a full back tattoo and using that decal for reference. :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sljohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim how can I get a sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe LDUBS will send you his, he clearly is not using it. [-X :roll: [-X
> 
> Earl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> He is getting a full back tattoo and using that decal for reference. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


That is just the test for his forehead tattoo. :LOL2:


----------



## Scott F

One on the truck





And one on the boat


----------



## handyandy

mine on the back of the old rodeo that won't die still pulls the boat


----------



## handyandy

if you pick me I'll be sure to fish the lure and post pictures of the monsters I catch on it.


----------



## Jim

handyandy said:


> if you pick me I'll be sure to fish the lure and post pictures of the monsters I catch on it.



definitely not going to pick you, this lure is a work of art and actually comes with a Stand. :LOL2: 











:wink:


----------



## handyandy

well it will be treasured then and put on the mantle in a glass box how about that change your mind :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

handyandy said:


> well it will be treasured then and put on the mantle in a glass box how about that change your mind :LOL2:


 :LOL2:


----------



## Prowelder

Can you spot my sticker!






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

earl60446 said:


> sljohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim how can I get a sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe LDUBS will send you his, he clearly is not using it. [-X :roll: [-X
> 
> Earl
Click to expand...


No way. Get your own. Mine is proudly mounted out in the garage on my "wall of fame". Haha

Tattoos? YIKES! :shock:


----------



## LDUBS

Jim said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sljohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim how can I get a sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe LDUBS will send you his, he clearly is not using it. [-X :roll: [-X
> 
> Earl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> He is getting a full back tattoo and using that decal for reference. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Yep, right next to the battle ship. Haha


----------



## SevenPin

Here's Mine!




Thanks Jim.


----------



## lovedr79

posting for "Jon-ny Cash" (he lost his phone, parents arent buying him a new one). just so you know these stickers are the best, the one in this pic sank with the boat 2 weeks ago, they got the boat back and it wasnt torn up. just glad he wasnt out fishing when the storm kicked up.


----------



## Jim

Last day! :beer:


----------



## Jim

Winner of the Custom lure is: 
earl60446

Congrats man! Message me your mailing info and I will get the lure out to you.

Jim


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats Earl.


----------



## handyandy

one of these days I'll win something off the giveaways


----------



## LDUBS

Drats! I should have got the tattoo. 


Jim, I think you should make more and put them in the store. (Huh, it rhymes).


----------



## earl60446

Jim said:


> Winner of the Custom lure is:
> earl60446
> 
> Congrats man! Message me your mailing info and I will get the lure out to you.
> 
> Jim



Hot Dog ! I gotta say I do deserve it. PM coming.

Tim


----------



## captain belly

"Find the Sticker" game


----------



## captain belly

Guess I should post this in the proper thread. This is like a "where's Waldo" scene. Can you find the decal?


----------

